# Look 585 front dr cable route



## charlieboy (Sep 10, 2003)

Hi there

on my Look 585 the front derailleur cable is routed through a pipe/tube at bottom bracket - is that tube for cable guidance on installation, to be removed once cable is fed through, or do you leave it there for all time?

thanks


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

It stays there


----------



## charlieboy (Sep 10, 2003)

*tks*

thanks - thought so... just after recent fiddling about, I noticed that the tube can move and that passage of cable not as slick as it once was. Lube has sorted that.


----------

